# Drinkwell PLatinum WAS quiet, now noisy



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

Any advice? We've only owned it about a month, have not let the water level get low . . .


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Unplug it and then plut it right back in 5 or 6 times and see if that gets the air out of the pump. That happens with my fountain from time to time. Never had a drinkwell but have done this for my Freshflow before and now my CatIt and it works every time.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Have you cleaned out the pump?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

coaster said:


> Have you cleaned out the pump?


Good thought.


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine isnt noisy at all.
I agree with the others; try cleaning it out. I clean mine out every couple weeks. 

follow the instructions on taking the plastic casings apart, but don't take the motor off, pull out the impeller, clean that off, and swab the housing(where the impeller sits) with Q-tips. 
Put it all back together again and should be silent again.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks, all . . .

I took it all apart, put it together again a few times (did not need cleaning) and now it's fine.

Who knows, but I'm glad it's working now!


----------

